# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Industria avícola crecería hasta 6% este año impulsado por ventas de segundo semestre

## Bruno Cillóniz

*En junio pasado se alcanzó récord en crianza de pollos bebes con 38 millones de unidades*     *Lima, ago. 23 (ANDINA).-* La industria avícola podría registrar un crecimiento de seis por ciento al cierre del 2009, impulsado principalmente por las ventas que se concretaran en el segundo semestre, estimó hoy el presidente de la Asociación Peruana de Avicultura (APA), Pedro Mitma. 
“Entre enero y julio las ventas sólo en Lima sumaron 406 millones de dólares, lo cual representó un aumento de 4.3 por ciento respecto a similar período del año anterior”, declaró a la agencia *Andina*. 
Refirió que para el segundo semestre del año, las proyecciones apuntan a un crecimiento de nueve por ciento, aunque se tiene que seguir muy de cerca el desarrollo del precio de los insumos y la demanda. 
“En los meses que restan del año es importante considerar que la comparación se hará con el mismo periodo del 2008, donde la producción se desaceleró debido a que los insumos subieron”, dijo.  
Precisó que el alza de los precios de los insumos que se inició en julio del año pasado no fue por una corta etapa sino que duró hasta buena parte del 2009. 
“Hay que destacar que el nivel de crecimiento proyectado para el sector avícola peruano en el 2009, será superior al estimado mundial que asciende a 1.5 por ciento”, mencionó. 
Subrayó que a pesar de este contexto, el crecimiento de la producción de carne de ave es la de mayor dinamismo respecto a las otras carnes a nivel mundial. 
“Por ejemplo, en el país sólo entre el 2003 y 2008 el promedio anual de crecimiento fue 7.8 por ciento, una cifra muy significativa”, puntualizó. 
Mitma comentó que en junio de este año la crianza de pollos bebes registró una cifra récord, al haberse dispuesto la crianza de 38 millones de unidades, lo que significa una oferta de 95 millones de kilos.  *Foto: ANDINA/Héctor Vinces*Temas similares: Artículo: Industria peruana de alimentos crecería 5.5 % este año Artículo: Industria de jugos envasados crecería este año 3% con ventas que superarían los 105 millones de litros Drawback se mantendrá en 8% hasta junio del 2010 y se reducirá a 6.5% en el segundo semestre Senasa prevé implementar Reglamento de Sanidad Avícola a nivel nacional a partir de segundo semestre Senasa prevé implementar Reglamento de Sanidad Avícola a nivel nacional a partir de segundo semestre

----------

